# Trigger Control



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is probably the biggest culprit in inaccurate shooting. I've experienced this as I'm sure many shooters have, and if you want to learn to shoot more accurately at any speed, it behooves you to master trigger control. This gentleman is one of the best. FWIW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I know and I try to use always back tension. Depending on the day I have still differences and I try to exercise that since some years now.
It is not only the trigger pull it is more the trigger break on some guns that fighting me.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This works and its worth the price in ammunition savings plus you can use it at home saving range fees........(they have them in different mm/caliber)
Amazon.com : Laserlyte Laser Trainer 9-mm Cartridge : Hunting And Shooting Equipment : Sports & Outdoors

Reaction Tyme Laser Target
http://www.amazon.com/LaserLyte-TLB..._sim_sg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1K9DR1QYDA25B8YCSVXX

LaserLyte Plinking Cans - 3 Pack Trainer Target
Amazon.com : LaserLyte Plinking Cans - 3 Pack Trainer Target : General Sporting Equipment : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> This works and its worth the price in ammunition savings plus you can use it at home saving range fees........(they have them in different mm/caliber)
> Amazon.com : Laserlyte Laser Trainer 9-mm Cartridge : Hunting And Shooting Equipment : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Reaction Tyme Laser Target
> ...


I used one of those when my Bell's Palsy killed my eyesight and I wouldn't allow myself live ammo. Nearly gave the wife a heart-attack the first day when she came home and found me in the living room with the Beretta.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

It's not really that close to shooting a real gun. Because you have to factor in recoil and everything else.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> It's not really that close to shooting a real gun. Because you have to factor in recoil and everything else.


No - but in my case it was that, or don't shoot anything. 
For "real" practice - I would imagine you could practice the draw, and trigger control, but would still need the live fire to complete the picture.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Once you get grip, trigger control and follow-through down pat, you're practically home free, if you practice enough to keep reinforcing your good habits. :smt023


----------

